# DL Ice conditions rain, temps combined ?



## mwalleye (Mar 12, 2009)

New to the ice fishing, ice condition combined with weather planning a trip to your lake on the 22-23 of march and the weather looks (*&#^!%) Safty first, with the temps and the rain how fast will the ice melt. I'm traveling on a wheeler out of the casino, I'm bringing the rain gear going fishing some place some how but any advice would be nice thank you


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

PLenty of ice yet, wheeler will be no problem.


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Last week warm temps deteriorated shorelines and it appeared the end of 
driving on the lake was near. But this week's cold snap has refrozen 
shorelines and appears to have given ice fisherman a reprieve. Fishing on the 
other hand continues to be a bit hit and miss. Anglers are reporting decent 
walleye catches but are having trouble staying on any perch. For walleyes, 
anglers have been fishing the north end of Six Mile Bay, the Doc Hagens area, 
Mission Bay, Foughty's Point, the sunken Black Tiger road, and Jerusalem Bay. 
Sonars and chubby darters or nils, buckshots, kastmasters raps, and other 
spoon type jigs tipped with minnows or minnow heads continue to be the lures 
of choice. Perch fisherman are finding some fish in the south end of Black 
Tiger Bay, the Woods Rutten area, Skadsen's Bay, and the mouth of Creel Bay. 
Perch fisherman are reporting they have to move quite a bit to both find fish 
and to stay on them once they do. Hali's, kastmasters, small raps, genz 
worms, and other small jigs tipped with minnows, minnow heads, wax worms, and 
spikes all work at times. For pike fishing try Jerusalem Bay or the north end 
of Six Mile Bay near Channel A. Smelt or herring off tip-ups continues to 
work the best. Pike and walleyes are also being caught in Lake Irvin, but 
access has been deteriorating and moving water in that area will make it one 
of the first areas to cause problems. As temps warm up, anglers will need to 
start using atv's or walking out. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

